# iObject poster, need some help please ;)



## g.crow (Jan 21, 2008)

i badly need this picture [http://objection.mrdictionary.net/evidence/Fanart-Wallpapers/iobject.png] in really high resolution (for printing a 60x90cm poster (means 1:1.5 side relation) without compression artefacts, jaggies, aliasing.

so if anyone with photoshop skills is able to do this i would be really thankful.

greetings


----------



## crkdshad (Jan 21, 2008)

Can you run it through vectormagic? I don't know much abut this stuff  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://vectormagic.stanford.edu/

I get http://www.mediafire.com/?6rmi3m2t1al


----------



## Twiffles (Jan 21, 2008)

Not the same but:




1600x1200


----------

